# K-3 Vostok Europe



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

The ultimate beater. Strapped it to a solid S.S. Band


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

yep....there cool watches.....only had one, but it was a good 'un


----------



## riknoneil (Aug 21, 2007)

I have 4 VE watches: a K3 sub, an Expedition Trophy 2006, a Myria and a Metro. They all have a nice solid feel to them. However, despite 4 purchases, the jury is still out re. reliability. The rotor detached from the Expedition about 2 weeks after I bought it - it was fixed by the seller (an AD), but it did take the edge off my new purchase somewhat.  Also, the crown on my K3 (black PVD on a rubber strap) stopped screwing down - the watch was around a year old. The UK distributer has had 3 attempts to repair it - unsuccessfully. I have sent it back to them again and they have agreed to replace it. So, hats off to the customer services department  but, like I said, I'm not convinced about reliability and build quality. Someone else on the forum said they has a similar problem with the Rocket model. Anyway, good luck with yours. The K3 looks great.

(Does anyone actually buy these from the shopping channels? Prices are lunacy!  )


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

I had one ,good quality ,not sure why i flipped it though :huh:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

I kept saying that i would get the PVD green rocket version but so far ive not done it yet :lol:


----------

